# Sometimes you just need a mediator



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

That is so darn cute!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That is so adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great, cute video.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cute. Enjoyed.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice share! Thanks


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so cute.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I've seen that video before and every time it just makes me laugh! Thanks


----------

